# Trojan DNS Changer



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Or something like that. Has anyone else gotten this nasty little bug yet? I took my laptop to the PC shop where they completely debugged it. It also had some sort of phony antivirus popup Not Desktop 2010 malware. It turns out it was in my Lynksis wireless router so I now have to password protect that. Thay are still working on it remotely as I speak. Don't know how much it will cost yet. 

I have also come to the conclusion that Norton 360 is totally worthless. They're tech support is abysmal and they wanted $136 to help me debug my PC. The store guys recommended Trend which is a lot cheaper. Maybe half the price of Norton.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

You don't need a pay for AV on a home computer. Put Avast Free on it. None of the AV programs are catching this nasty piece of work. Even the dedicated Malware scanners are having trouble with it. If it's the one I'm seeing a lot of lately then it's part of a rootkit, which hides itself extremely well and loads up before Windows does, and before any of your security software. Norton is still junk, but the others aren't any better in this case.

http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00001393.html


----------



## chenzarino (Apr 20, 2010)

use Firefox with AdBlock and NoScript addons, will prevent most malware from having a chance to get on your pc.


----------



## mahjohn (Feb 27, 2006)

There are several free AV apps that are just as good as the paid ones.

AVG and Avira are two of the more better known ones.

Either way, they will not detect what you have wrong with your PC. You have "Malware", not a "Virus". Malware is software designed to do harm. What you need is an Anti-Malware program such as Malware Bytes, and also a registry cleaner for when its done, CCLeaner will do this nicely, and its also free.

1. download Malware Bytes (Free). www.malwarebytes.org
2. download and install CCleaner www.piriform.com/ccleanerhttp://www.ccleaner.com
2. Install and update definitions for both as needed, but close apps after updates.
3. Shut down and reboot into safe mode
4. Launch Malware Bytes and run a full scan, have it remove anything it finds
5. Run CCleaner and choose registry scan, have it remove/fix anything it finds, run it a few times.
6. If you have updated Anti Virus definitions, you should run a full scan of that also.

All this should be done in Safe Mode, as Malware/Virus/Spyware typically will not run in safe mode, making it possible to detect and clean them.

Now the hard part, you need to change how you use the computer, you will have cleaned/cured the symptoms, but not the root cause. The root cause is that you have Administrative rights to your user account, why? Make sure you know the local admin account password, or create another account with admin rights. Once that is done, change your account to limited user rights, this will limit yours and any virus/malware access to key pieces of your system. When you want to install new software/hardware, use the admin account.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

One of the ways to protect your comp. is do not click to any link if you are not sure about it, and the same with accessing a new website, or running a software, etc.


----------

